# Satinette vs Blondette



## Kamp Kaos

Hey question fellow pigeon people. How do you tell a Satinette from a Blondette? Is it that a Satinette has a colored tail with the Sultans Seal circles and a Blondette has a plain tail?
Thanks!


----------



## HopefulBeginnings

Bummer...this is what I was just google searching...I need to know as well.


----------



## wolverine

Satinette has a white body while the blondinette has a colored body


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Yes, Satinettes have a white body with colored wings and tail. Spot tailed or laced tail. Blondinettes have a colored body. They can also be laced or spot tailed. They come in the same colors, the difference is the Satinette is always white with colored wings and tail.


----------



## Kamp Kaos

Thank you Guys!


----------



## spirit wings

MaryOfExeter said:


> Yes, Satinettes have a white body with colored wings and tail. Spot tailed or laced tail. Blondinettes have a colored body. They can also be laced or spot tailed. They come in the same colors, the difference is the Satinette is always white with colored wings and tail.


if a blondinette has lace and a spot tail and it is white, then how do you know which breed it is. or does it become a santinette at that point..lol.. or are blondettes ever white with lace or spot tail.?


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Are you saying it is a tailmarked bird - all white with a colored tail? I have never seen any of those. They wouldn't be considered Blondinettes. They'd just be tailmarked Oriental Frills.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Examples:


Laced (spread) Blondinette










Laced (spread) Satinette









Laced spot tail (t-pattern) Blondinette









Laced spot tail (t-pattern) Satinette


----------



## MaryOfExeter

White bar spot tail Blondinette









White bar spot tail Satinette
http://www.npausa.com/news/lancaste...inette, Brown White Bar OC 853, Tom Beric.jpg
(pic is too big to show on here, so open the link to view)


See what I mean about the same colors? Just the Satinette has a white body with colored wings and tail, and Blondinette being colored all over.
The Satinette and Blondinette are both the same breed - the Oriental Frill. The terms "Satinette" and "Blondinette" are simply names for color varieties within that breed.


----------



## spirit wings

ok I get it now.. the sats are always white in body but both can have the lacing. thanks.


----------

